# Fuji Roubaix Race 2008



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I can get this bike new for $1050 tax included. I have owned Aegis, Trek, Cannondale, and Specialized road bikes in the past. I don't have much knowledge of Fuji, but it always seems they are the one major manufacturer where crazy good deals exist. I am worried about... why hasn't this bike already sold, as the 2010 are coming out. Shop offered a service on the bike, to get it ripe & ready. Fuji enthusiast impartiality aside, what do you guys think?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this the Roubaix RC? Fuji never made a Roubaix Race. 

What are the components and size?

Nothing wrong with the bike. Its possible it might just be priced outside of most peoples budget right now. Not everyone can go out and buy a 2k road bike. Include me - a guy that works for a bike shop and can get scary deals.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, it is a RC (I had assumed that was short for race). 54 with Ultegra shifter & rear, 105 front. Wheels are a little weak, but I have a set of Rolf Vector Pros that I'd switch out. Seems like a lot of bike for the $!!!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

It is a lot of bike for the buck. I have the 09 Roubaix Pro version. Great deal.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

I assume your bike shop sells Fuji? How is their warranty, ever have any problems with the carbon stays?

I am with you on the $$$ thing, I would be putting a down payment on it & hopefully paying it off this spring.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, my shop sells Fuji. Warranty is great. I haven't run into any problems that they didn't help out with. I haven't seen any issues with the carbon stays.

Like I said above, I ride a Roubaix Pro - same frame as the RC, just different components.

I personally like the ride of the Roubaix series so I'm kinda partial to them.


----------

